

Noah Kagan talks startups, marketing, burritos and AppSumo - scottieh
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/today-open-conversation-noah-startups

======
omomyid
his language colorful and opinions are abrupt.

------
mattarevalo
Great conversation!

~~~
lifto
Outstanding!

------
redsox
Noah is the man.

